# How to rank at the top of the google page?



## shamrockbear (Sep 22, 2010)

So I've gotten to the first page for google for most keywords give me a try www.yournewpaint.com Chicago painting contractor. The problem is how do I get to the top. I believe people are lazy so after they click the top 5 listings they won't scroll down further. So I want to get to at least top three. Even though it seems like I would get more calls being on the first page I don't believe I do isn't that just sad last calls I got are from yelp.com and the stupid google maps that really limits your area. So anyone have any suggestions on really get to the top I know it's like the holy Grail of google to figure this out but anyone at the top of there search area know the secret without paying? I've spent hundreds before on adwords waste of money in my opinion. Any help would be great. Also anyone use any seo services they have good results with?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Shamrock, 

You left me confused here.....let me refer to your post just left on another thread.



shamrockbear said:


> Honestly I've done seo for over 2 years and I just pay a company out of India they have e time and they have the skills and they got me rank on the first page of organic google search for about 10 keywords and it took about a year but that's not bad I think it's worth it I pay 200 a month


Not sure why your asking for a reference?

Anyways, here's the thing. At least for the one keyword I checked, you are in the top three.

That "stupid map listing" ,as you put it, is your organic search result merged with your map listing ( Google Places )

Sometimes certain keywords pull a map listing by itself and sometimes merged.

The keyword I check is a heavy traffic keyword and you should be getting leads from this on a somewhat consistent basis.

Whatever you decide. Be it sticking with this company or another, just keep it going.

You should install Google analytics to get some insight on your traffic.

You should also submit and verify your site with Yahoo and Bing. 

Maybe even updating the website could help convert a visitor to a caller.
In that updating maybe taking off the adsense displaying on your site which is probably attempting to redirect visitors to other painters in your area.

Just trying to help.

Sites that are ranking high for *"valuable" *keywords and not getting calls are having some sort of conversion problem at the site. 

Anyways, good luck. Keep at it.


----------

